# Touring Devon and Cornwall!!!!!!



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I would like to travel from Ireland to the above in June 010 via Dublin/Hollyhead. 

Can anyone help me with my plans as I would like to go to, Taunton, Padstow. Newquay, Totnes, Dartmouth to name but a few.
We have a 30ft motorhome and would probably like to park it up and hire a car to tour. I would like to visit Doc Martin's village and any other quaint villages with good food and drink. Possible three or four central campsites close to all the amenities as I will have two 16 year old boys who are into motocross.

We are open to suggestions as this is only our second big trip.

Thank

Walton


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Walton, For your Taunton stopover I can recommend Cornish farm which is run by eddievanbitz of MHF fame.

www.cornishfarm.com/

For Cornwall I can recommend a small CL/CS type site we used for the Autumn Cornwall rally at Mawgan. This is close to RNAS Culdrose and is well locatted for all of Cornwall with a good bus service from the village to Helston and then onward connections. Trevor, the owner, is very helpful and good access, EHU and toilet /shower. This may not suite you as you have your 16 year olds but I guess you would be out most of the day.

Helston - Landare
Lower Lane
Mawgan
Helston
Cornwall
TR12 6AT

Phone: 01326 221867
Site Owner/s: Mr T R Smitheram

Ray


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i would suggest you travel down the m5 to j27 there is an overnight stop on link road to barnstable then take the atlantic highway A39 you can then visit the following 
westard ho!
clovelly
bude
boscastle
tintagel
port isaac
padstow
and so on 
check the route on google earth
chapter


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dartmouth

Little cotton camping, next door to the park and ride. I have stayed there with a 32ft RV

Loddy


----------



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you all for the help so far!!!!!!


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi i to would recomend landare,could also try if you are in caravan club godrevy just across the road from miles of sandy beach ideal if the boys like to surf and shops in hayle close by.Also treamble valley at pernanporth agian club site,but also there is a cl up the top little treamble farm which also has a small private site next to cl.regards lin.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Cental Cornwall just outside city of Truro try website of Carnon Downs Caravan Park, loads of space big pitches and really good facilities. Bus route outside to Truro about 4 miles, 15 miles to Newquay, I guess about 18 to Padstow. I,ts right on the A39. Also easy route to Famouth in a westerly direction.
Dartmouth I agree with above Little Cotton takes some beating, right next to the Park and Ride. Also as above, Cornish Farm Taunton, plenty of room but I think they like to know if you have an RV so they can allocate a suitable pitch but don,t think its a problem. Stayed there many times.
All above have web sites 
Hope you have a good time here in Cornwall
Regards, Dave


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi walton
as chudders said carnon downs is well situated for southwest cornwall.
If you contact enterprise car rental in truro, they will collect you from the site. (book online through caravan club its cheaper). 
For south devon we stay at ross caravan park just south of newton abbot,
enterprise also will also come from n/abbot to collect you. 
happy planning.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

When you get to Cornwall, turn off your sat nav, because the damn thing will send you down some very narrow roads :wink: :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

CC Site Hillhead between Brixham and Dartmouth would be great in June, right outside site bus to Dartmouth, Brixham, Torquay, etc so you dont have to get the M/H out. Very nice site well laid out with fantastic views and great for visiting Torbay.


----------



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you all for your input, I will have fun planning!!!!!

Does anyone have experience of the two Haven site Perran Sands and Devon Cliffs. It might be a good short stay for two teenagers!!!!!!

Thanks

Walton


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Stayed at Haven's Perran Sands last June. I would think it's ideal for teenagers. There is a good bus service (501) that runs from the site all the way to St. Ives in one direction and to Newquay (again ideal for teenagers) the other way.

I think planning is nearly as much fun as the trip.

Bob


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

For car hire in Cornwall, we always recommend Bluebird - they are well priced and will even deliver and collect the car (everything from Fiesta to Jaguar!) to and from wherever you wish! PM me if you need the details or link to their website.

There is a few north coast campsites which are great, some of the approaches are narrow in the summer due to traffic. Mother Ivy is quite popular and is on the coast. 

Porth beach touring park is ideal, and quieter than newquays' normal parks - between newquay and watergate bay, which is home to Jamie Olivers' 15. There are trial days for beach sports during the summer, when the kids can have a go at land yachting, kite buggy/surfing kayaking and alot more for a set fee - think it is around £20 mark


----------

